# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  SHALAKABULA: un nuevo programa de magia en TV

## pacotaco

Es un nuevo espacio semanal con espectaculares numeros de magia que emitiran desde febrero canal sur, telemadrid y canal 9 , aunque no se descarta que proximamente se sumen mas televisiones autonomicas,.
El equipo lo componen, JORGE BLASS,  LUIS DE MATOS, MURPHY, ALBERTO DE FIGUEIREDO, JOSE CARLOS GARCIA, AISMAN, YUNKE, JIMMY CASTRO, MARIA POTENTE Y TONY GAMBERO, a los que se le uniran cada semana magos internacionales, y lo presenta paz padilla.....

Tendra una seccion tipo "operacion triunfo" que se llamar LA ACADEMIA SHALAKABULA, y dos famosos se prepararan durante la semana y con ayudade uno de los magos , un numero de magia y tendra que hacerlo delante de un jurado,,, el que pierda tendra que enfrentarse a la camara de tortura de AISMAN, que interpreta el mago malo del programa...

atentos a la parilla!!!

----------


## Ella

mm, un famoso haciendo magia?? esto es para hacerle competencia a los bailarines esos de la 1º...solo falta el gran hermano vip magico.
bueno, a ver que sale...espero que cuando hagan un resumen de como han enseñado magi al famoso durante la semana no revelen cosas, esperemos...

----------


## torrini

según algunas fuentes, Jorge Blass no estará en el programa.
Habrá que ver como queda el plantel final y el desarrollo.
Saludos.

----------


## eidanyoson

No me termina de convencer. Porque sacarán como evolucionan las enseñanzas y rvelarán mil trucos (que es o que pedirá la gente y es lo que querran ve, y como se trata de la audiencia pues...) eso de no hablar de que no son magos profesionales y a más de uno se le notará el truco, en fin... miedo me da.

----------


## pacotaco

pues han incluido un monton de magos en nomina....si la idea es asi no creo que se prestaran tanto a ello no?...
o tan poderoso es nuestro caballero don dinero??



'

----------


## &gt;&gt;JoRgE&lt;&lt;

Bueno por lo menos vemos algo de magia por la TV! que ya iba siendo hora jeje, aunque la idea de que vayan famosos no me gusta mucho  :roll:  
Mantenernos informados sobre cuando lo emitiran y eso vale ?? Graciasss!!

----------


## wallace

Pues yo pienso que es una muy buena noticia. Hace años que no existe un programa dedicado a esta materia, iniciativas de este tipo, me parece, que es lo que fomenta la magia y la hace avanzar. Siempre tenemos miedo de lo nuevo o desconocido, pero la magia como todo debe adaptarse a los tiempos que corren, si no entonces si que se vera perjudicada. Eso sí yo también espero que no revelen secretos a diestro y siniestro, porque si no va  a ser una tortura. A mi por lo menos se me pone el cuerpo malo  :evil:

----------


## jcmagic

Bueno, yo solo queria decir que conozco bien a todos los magos que haran este programa y todos son profesionales de muchos muchos años.
Respecto a lo que dice Eidan creo que deberia de informarse antes de hablar. algunos de ellos estan hartos de hacer TV tanto aqui como en otros paises y llevan unas cuantas miles de galas en sus cuerpos. Luis de matos no es profesional? por favorrrrrrrrr. ¿Aisman? lo mismo, con un primer premio en sus espaladas. ¿Jose Carlos? lleva 20 años dedicado a esto y ha trabajado en los mejores cruceros del mundo ademas de TV en Brasil, Argentina, Miami etc.. ¿Murphy? Es un fiera en el escenario. Y asi todos los que van a estar. ¿Eidan, eres profesional, cuantas veces te has subido a un escenario con un numero de hora y media? Criticar es gratis, pero habria que estar informado antes de criticar para no quedar mal. Amigos, seguro que lo pasaremos bien y que sabremos apreciar lo que estos profesionales nos ofreceram todas las semanas. Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Patito

Creo que Eidan se estaba refiriendo a los famosos, no a los magos.

Suponog que no habrá nada que temer, ya que si son magos "hechos y derechos" no permitirán que se desvele ningún secreto, además que no creo que en una semana alguien pueda aprender algo realmente importante (digo alguien que empiece totalmente de cero)...

Alguien sabe la fecha de emisión en Canal 9?

Saludos

----------


## jcmagic

Pues puede ser. Si es asi pido disculpas a Eidan de todo corazon. Un Saludo amigos

----------


## aisman

no tengais ningun miedo, no se desvelara ningun juego por lo que a mi se refiere y lo mismo digo de mis compañeros, nosotros vivimos de esto entrar en ese juego sería como autodespedirnos , disfrutad del programa y comentaros que el primer Artista invitado será Rene Lavand.

----------


## javierss2001

Podrias ser más concretos sobre días y horarios? O todavía no se sabe. 

Lo darán por el canal internacional?

----------


## halexx

a mi si me parece buena idea, la verdad , me imagino que tendran un okito de cerebro y no sakaran los trukos a k los vean 

*eso espero*

----------


## eidanyoson

Efectivamente me refería a los famosos, los magos sé quienes son casi todos y no me preocupan lo más mínimo en ese sentido. 
 Pero no te peocupes jcmagic, ya tengo asumido que mi forma de escribir no es entendida por todo el mundo. Aproximadamente cada 4 o 5 mensajes tengo que andar comentando alguno mío porque alguien lo interpreta de otra manera. Es mi mala costumbre de hacer dobles sentidos de absolutamente todo: llega un momento que salen inconscientemente (los dobles sentidos)

----------


## Saucead

Si salen famosos haciendo trucos y ponen el resumen de como han trabajado durante la semana, no creo que hagan trucos dificiles, es más, pienso que harán trucos matemáticos de cartomágia, que todo el mundo conoce, porque no creo que con tantos magos que trabajarán en el programa hagan trucos buenos, que puedan eclipsar a los buenas ilusiones opticas, sino que fracaso de mago ....
Saludos

----------


## Magic Kay

A mí me parece una fantástica noticia. El que haya tantos magos profesionales me tranquiliza, porque serán los "guardianes" de la magia ya que, lógicamente, a los que más les interesará será a ellos.

No creo que se dediquen a destripar juegos con los famosos porque la gracias de la magia para los profanos, precisamente, radica en no enterarse de los secretos. Indefectiblemente cuando esto ocurre la desilusión aparece. 

Y esto no les interesará a los conductores del programa, y el plantel de magos, segurísimo que será capaz de hacérselo ver.

¿Se sabe cuándo empezará a emitirse?

Por mi parte nada más ÁNIMO Y A POR ELLOS!!!!!!

Saludossss,

Kay

----------


## Magic Kay

Me he precipitado y he contestado antes de tiempo. Acabo de leer el mensaje de AISMAN (por cierto, maravilloso profesional de escena, menudo pedazo de espectáculo está haciendo en Madrid!!!!!) y no creo lo que leen mis ojos.

RENE LAVAND el primer invitado.

YUJJJJJJJUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.

OS QUIERO!!!!!!!!!!!!

¿Se sabe cuándo vendrá Lavand a España y si se le puede ir a ver a alguna parte? Me desplazaría adónde fuera. Por favor, si alguien lo sabe que informe por aquí.

Saludossss,

Kay

----------


## ARENA

El programa empieza este Viernes 27 de Enero por Canal 9 a las 22:00
no se en que otros canales lo van a transmitir ni en que horario.

saludos

----------


## Saucead

Bien, me voy a grabar el programa para ver que tal, 
Pregunto:¿El programa es en castellano, verdad?...
Y como es que no han echo publicidad sobre ello, yo me informe gracias al QUE! hace ya casi dos semanas.
Saludos

----------


## halexx

Alguien sabe si lo van a transmitir por telemadrid :Confused: ?


asiasssss

----------


## 0magope0

alguien sabe cuando lo hechan por canal sur?

----------


## Magic Kay

A ver si alguien se entera de cúando lo ponen en cada sitio. Pero una solución podría ser enterarnos si lo ponen en el Canal Nou de Digital +. ¿Alguien sabe si lo emiten por ahí? Tengo un par de amigos con digital.

Saludossss,

Kay

----------


## track

```
Paz Padilla presentará "Shalakabula", una de las grandes apuestas de la Forta para el primer trimestre del año. Se trata de un gran formato de entretenimiento basado en el mundo de la magia que emitirán al mismo tiempo varias cadenas autonómicas a finales de enero o comienzos de febrero. 

La actriz cómica, que retoma su faceta de presentadora tras su última experiencia al frente de "Esos locos bajitos" el pasado agosto en Antena 3, compaginará su personaje en la serie “Mis adorables vecinos” con este nuevo programa que ofrecerán inicialmente Canal Sur, Telemadrid y Canal 9, aunque no se descarta que más adelante se sumen otras televisiones autonómicas.

Cada cadena decidirá su día de emisión, aunque lo más probable es que se programe en viernes por ser uno de los prime times más familiares de la semana.

Producido por Extra TV! (“Ankawa”), “Shalakabula” es un intento de las cadenas autonómicas por tener un programa competitivo de carácter nacional. El nombre viene de la archiconocida canción del hada madrina de “La cenicienta” de Disney.
```

Asi que ya sabeis, telemadrid,canal sur y canal 9 de momento.

----------


## Magic Kay

Muchas gracias por la maravillosa noticia!!!!

Acabo de consultar la página de TeleMadrid y en la programación de este viernes, 27 de enero, no lo anuncian. Ponen la película El tercer milagro.

Además, si haces una búsqueda en la página, con referencia a "Magia"  no sale nada del programa. De momento, pues, como si no existiera. Ya sabéis, también, que esto puede cambiar de un día para otro, así que no nos confiemos. Si alguien se entera de algo, que lo digaaaa.

Saludossss,

Kay

----------


## wallace

Ayer vi en telemadrid, el anuncio del programa, comienza el viernes 3 de febrero a las 22:15 (o las 22:00, no me acuerdo).  Pille el anuncio a medias y vi algo como de camara oculta, había un par de personas que se asustaban, luego sale Paz Padilla vestida de bruja. Bueno ya solo queda una semana..

----------


## pacotaco

yo me baje la parrila de canar sur de invierno de 2006 y vienen puesto a las 2215 de los martes...hasta las 12:30.......pero no viene que dia empieza...puede que sea el martes 31......

voy a ver si hablo con canal sur para conofirmarlo....


PD. ACABO DE hablar con los responsables de relaciones publicas de CANAL SUR TELEVISION y me han confirmado que en pricipio lo tienen en la rejilla del 2006 los martes a las 22:15 despues de ARRAYAN... empezando a emitir el MARTES 7 de FEBRERO....

----------


## Saucead

En la página web de Canal 9 www.rtvv.es no dice absolutamente nada del programa. No lo pone en la programación ni en los programas que se emiten.
Por si quereis saberlo:
                Divendres (Viernes) 27/01/06 22.00 EL SUPERCINE DE CANAL 9:
                                                                                        El especialista
Saludos.

----------


## ARENA

Sin embargo en esa misma pagina
[/url]http://www.rtvv.es/rejillas/rejiv.asphttp://<br />
 ,si le das a avance ...s a poder ver.

----------


## Saucead

Creo que ya tengo la solución. (Que interesante.... ) :-o 
No, en serio, creo que lo que ha pasado es que hablan del divendres 10 de febrero (al webmaster le tocó el título en la feria porque si no ....) 
En avance semanal hablan de dentro de dos semanas. Del viernes 10.
Lo que no se es si empezará el 3 o el 10, este viernes yo con mis poderes mágicos puedo asegurar que no.
Por lo menos sabemos ya que es a las 22.00 y que durará más o menos dos horas el programa ....     :Lol:  
Saludos

----------


## Magic Kay

Genial, el viernes 3 de febrero a las 22 en Telemadrid. Programo ahora mismo el grabador de DVD!!!!

Si hubiere más novedades, avisemos.

Saludetes,

Kay

----------


## Saucead

En principio en todos los canales que se emitirá, será a las 22.00 los ciernes, y la película se retrasará.
Si quieres más información:
www.forta.es

----------


## &gt;&gt;JoRgE&lt;&lt;

Acaban de anunciarlo en Telemadrid!! este viernes dia 3 a las 22.00  :D 

Saludoss!

----------


## ign

Acabo de ver en el teletexto de Castilla La Mancha Televisión (CMT) que lo emitirán mañana lunes a las 22 horas, así que quién pille esta cadena, no tendrá que esperar al viernes, jejeje...

----------


## rulzgz

Jo!
Desde zaragoza no pillo ninguno de los canales que comentaís!

Supongo que me quedaré con las ganas de ver algo que merezca la pena en la tele  :Smile1: 

un saludo, y ya contareís que tal está el programa

----------


## Tadeus

Un saludo xa todos,
anoche vi el programa este y lo cierto es que estubo genial, yo también estaba algo preocupado por las escenas de detras de los escenarios durante la preparación, pero los magos se preocuparon de hacer que la magia no se desvaneciera en ningún momento, tan sólo Loles León, a pesar de que fue la que "gano" que imagino que ese final ya estaba escrito puesto que su actuación no fue lo mejor de la noche, jeje. Pero en cuanto a los magos, todos muy bien, me ha gustado mas de lo que yo creia que me iva a gustar, un aplauso para todos ellos por si alguno me puede leer desde aqui...

Pues nada, los que aún no hayan visto este primer programa, les recomiendo que no se lo pierdan ya que merece la pena verlo.


Para mas información, dura unas 2h con anuncios.

Un saludo.

~~TadEu$~~

----------


## ARENA

Tadeus : Dices que lo viste ayer martes? en que canal ? y a que hora?
Y si pudieras dar un resumen pequeño de que se trata que trucos hicieron los magos y cuales hicieron los "famosos"

Gracias

----------


## Saucead

Buenas a todos.
Rulzgz, dices que estás en Zaragoza y que no puedes verlo.
Como muchos ya han dicho con tv digital podrías verlo.
Pero si no tienes entra en www.rtvv.es porque hay un icono en el que si pinchas se abre la televisión por internet que se está emitiendo en ese mismo instante.
Si tampoco lo consigues, y tienes windows, bajate algún programa para ver la televisión mundial desde el ordenador.
Saludos.

----------


## javifocus

Creo que a traves de la pagina que dice Saucead no lo podras ver por el momento, porque lo que se ve a traves de esa pagina es la television de valencia internacional que es la que emiten en las plataformas digitales (digital plus, imagenio...) y la programacion no es la misma que en Canal 9 que es donde se vera el viernes a las 22:00h. lo cual no quiere decir que lo emitan otro dia, pero de momento en la programacion no lo veo indicado. La opcion de ver canales a traves de internet puede ser valida, siempre y cuando haya algun canal que lo emita.

----------


## El_caos

y acá en Chile a¿ a que hora va?, ja ja ja  :Smile1:   8)  ,,, mala broma,,,, :? 
espero que si salen algunos secretillos al aire,,, que no lleguen por acá,,,
espero que nos cuenten como ira el programa,,,, :P  :o

----------


## PacoPedro

PUes menos mal que he leido este apartado, porque había oido algo en la tele, pero yo el anuncio que vi en telemadrid era tan raro que me dió la sensación de que la magia a la que se referían era algo así como a esoterismo... sí, como aquel reality show de unos brujos y brujas que se metían en una casa y convivian juntos... una rayada, pero me alegra saber que no es de eso, y que encima llego a tiempo para verlo!!! que ya me perdí ayer el programa que iban a entrevistar a Tamariz, cachis en la mar........


Pacopedro

----------


## wallace

Hoy he leido en la pagina de vertele que  los invitados famosos tienen que firmar una cláusula de confidencialidad de 500.000 euros, en la que prometen no desvelar los secretos de todo lo que aprendan en el programa. hombre no esta mal como medida disuasoria, pero ya me dirás como vas a demostrar que se lo ha contado a su familia, amigos o quien les de la gana. Falta ver que tipo de efectos son los que les eneñan. Bueno ya mañana salimos de dudas

----------


## Saucead

Buenas a todos,
De nuevo quería intervenir en el punto que más preocupación está causando de shalakabula.
Los secretos se sabrán, los aprenderán y los difundirán, con o sin programa.
Que salga un famosillo haciendo un truco matemático, a mi, personalmente no me preocupa. 
Pienso que solo debe preocuparle a quien desconoce otras formas de hacer ilusionismo y magia.
Hay forzajes que no creo que les enseñen, movimientos casi imposibles, que vaya, si no han sido capaces de vivir de sus estudios estos famosos, como van a ser capaces de aprenderlos.
Una última cosa, hay aquí quien dice que ya lo ha visto, pues que tranquilice un poco a los que están nerviosos.

Saludos tranquilos.

----------


## Ella

los que quieran opinar sobre el programa hacedlo en: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...t=4249&start=0 (discusion general sobre el ilusionismo), gracias

----------

